# Kerikeri



## Rapid001 (Aug 2, 2016)

Hello,
anyone living up in Northlands Kerikeri and enjoying it?
I've been here a year now and it's starting to take It’s toll on me, the people are ok but I find it’s got a small town mentality, lots of youth driving around in old fast cars and the place shuts down at 6pm everyday anyone got an better places to live but not Auckland.
Jobs in Kerikeri are hard to come by so I can’t just leave my job and do something else.
cheers


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Only visited on a campervan road trip and really liked it, but not as a place to live with young kids and us being in our mid 40's. Maybe nice for retirement although our choice would be Russell.

Much better place to live....Tauranga!


----------

